# Dvorak 7th vs Beethoven 7th vs Haydn 7th



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I love both so it is another really hard one to choose for me. The Dvorak 7th has so much energy but the Beethoven 7th is beyond description so I 'll guess I'll go with Ludwid van!

I put Haydn in for a bit of chronological balance!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh come on! You'll make Dvorak and Haydn look bad! Of course Beethoven will win, by a long shot (Beethoven for me as well).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. The poll is not even close. Beethoven by a mile/1.6 km.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven, hands down .


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry I'm not trying to down play Dvorak, I love his music, but yes Beethoven does win by a very marge margarine.Although Dvorak's 7th is a good symphony, yeah? In the top 20 maybe?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Dvorak's Seventh. Looks like I'm a minority of one.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> Dvorak's Seventh. Looks like I'm a minority of one.


Make it two! It's a close call, but I think I like Dvorak's 7th better overall than his more famous last two symphonies.

Is this a poll without a poll?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Make it two! It's a close call, but I think I like Dvorak's 7th better overall than his more famous last two symphonies.
> 
> Is this a poll without a poll?


Make that 3 for Dvorak. Beethoven will destroy the others in a poll. This at least gives a better impression to Dvorak.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Make it two! It's a close call, but I think I like Dvorak's 7th better overall than his more famous last two symphonies.
> 
> Is this a poll without a poll?


I especially like the song like, luminous second movement and climax at the close of that movement. The Szell/Cleveland and Bernstein/NY Philharmonic performances are my favorites of this symphony.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Haydn67 said:


> Dvorak's Seventh. Looks like I'm a minority of one.


That's hard to determine without a poll. I favor the Beethoven by a huge margin.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> That's hard to determine without a poll. I favor the Beethoven by a huge margin.


While I personally favor the Dvorak, I have no doubt the Beethoven Seventh would emerge the victor pitted against the Dvorak Seventh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

I am going to join Haydn67, Klassik, and Phil loves classical; overall, I like the Dvorak 7th better. I just listened to the Beethoven 7th again and except for the Allegretto, it doesn't hold my interest like the Dvorak. 

However, the Beethoven 7th Allegretto is one of my favorite movements in the classical/romantic repertoire.

I have to admit that I haven't listened to the Haydn 7th.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I;m not sure there's a seventh symphony by anyone that's among my favorite pieces.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> While I personally favor the Dvorak, I have no doubt the Beethoven Seventh would emerge the victor pitted against the Dvorak Seventh.


For me, very few works in the classical through mid romantic periods win out over Dvorak's 7th. It's one of my very favorites.

But there's hardly any mention of Haydn's 7th here yet. I must admit that classical period doesn't do much for me, but some early classical period pieces stand out, and Haydn's 6th, 7th, and 8th (the "Day Trilogy" symphonies) appeal to me. Haydn hadn't quite figured out what a symphony was yet. There are full of solo parts almost like they were Concerti Grossi. They also use the early double binary version of sonata form where the development and recapitulation are repeated as a set so you have the tonal scheme (tonic-dominant) (tonic-dominant) (other-tonic) (other-tonic).

Interesting little symphonies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The answer is 3


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

A tight race for me. Of the three, Haydn and Beethoven are my favorites but Beethoven's 7th beats them all. By a mile.


----------

